# Baltimore Zen Center Blog:  "Where is the Real Mirror?"



## Errant108 (Sep 27, 2009)

This past week, I celebrated my 30th birthday. I had a great celebration with family, friends, and half of the metropolitan Baltimore area. I had an amazing dinner of delicious jagerschnitzel at Old Stein Inn, and then met up with friends to see a band play. I have to thank my friend Maynard and his band, Flipside, for doing a great show. It was definitely the best party I've been to in 30 years. I think I danced for at least 2 hours straight.

Before the evening began, I went through the ritual of shaving and showering, getting dressed, putting on a new suit. Throughout the process, there were numerous occasions when I checked my appearance in the mirror. Did I shave my goatee just right? Is my tie straight? Do I have random nose hairs sticking out?

Later on that evening, I danced with a young woman. She had brown hair, tanned skin, dark eyes, and a broad smile. She wore a blue sleeveless top. If I describe her in greater detail, the Precepts Squad will start grabbing pitchforks. Oh well, I already admitted to eating meat...and it was 21 year MacCallan if you have to ask. If I'm gonna break a precept, I'm gonna make sure it's worth it.

As hot as she was, I didn't see her. As good as I looked in that suit, the mirror image was not myself. Pohwa-seunim likes to say, "We have never seen ourselves."

So what did I see?

Original Post:  Here


----------

